# Will the Halo Extreme stack from IML show up on drug test for military



## B Lucky (Jun 19, 2012)

Been thinking about joining the navy...  Will this PH stack show up on a drug test an make me Fail it?
I will also be using formeron and acnedren as well...


----------



## mber (Jun 19, 2012)

Jack3d will make you fail at CRC, we have some contractors stuck waiting for it to clear their system for a retest.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not using jack3d though...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 20, 2012)

No. You will only be tested for recreational drugs such as marijuana, cocaine, opiates etc...


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 20, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> No. You will only be tested for recreational drugs such as marijuana, cocaine, opiates etc...



All the fun stuff!! Lol. Jk


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 20, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> All the fun stuff!! Lol. Jk



Lol. True dat.


----------



## dteller1 (Jun 20, 2012)

if it contains DMAA you may show positive for amphetamine


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 20, 2012)

Can prince (Merlin) provide some feedback in here :/


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 20, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> Been thinking about joining the navy...  Will this PH stack show up on a drug test an make me Fail it?
> I will also be using formeron and acnedren as well...



no, i was on ph's /aas during my military career and was drug tested 10-15 times while on cycle. Never once did anything show up. They would have to test for steroids. They only test for drugs that get you high and make you retarded


----------



## 0612Legend (Jun 21, 2012)

They dont test for steroids, more proof the military wants super soilders.  Its not cost effective for them to test for steroids.


----------

